# CO2 Bubble Rate?



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

From various posts I see that bubble rates for CO2 varies from 8 or so per second to down around 1 per second. 

I'm not sure how anyone would count 8 per second but I'll just assume that it's pretty much a blur by then.

Is one per second a lower bound for most people? If not how much lower?

I'm playing around with a controller idea and would like to make it cover the most useful range.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Some of this depends on the tank size. 
Some of this depends on the way you are getting the CO2 dissolved in the water. 

Large tank will need more CO2. More bubbles per second.
Better distribution will use less, but actually get more CO2 into the water. Fewer bubbles per second. 

I have seen more posts that suggest 1-3 bps, but perhaps that is related to tank size. A lot of tanks are 10-40 gallons. Hmmm...sounds like a formula! 1 bps per 10 gallons of tank size?


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

it would completely depend on your tank size and the co2 diffusion efficiency
in my case i have 2 efficient diffusers running 1 bps each on a 75 gal tank
it would also depend on how much co2 your plants are absorbing ,as in plant load , light , fertilizer


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi Diana

Thanks for the input. I realize it will be a range and vary a lot depending on tank size, desired CO2 dosing level, dissolution effficiency, surface turbulence and more.

Just looking for upper and lower reasonable bounds.

Once I get some data I'll start posting my design over in DIY.

thanks!

jim


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

willknowitall

Is your reason for 1bps on two diffusers due to a single diffuser unable to do 2bps or is it for redundancy?

Thanks
jim


----------



## willknowitall (Oct 3, 2010)

Jim Miller said:


> willknowitall
> 
> Is your reason for 1bps on two diffusers due to a single diffuser unable to do 2bps or is it for redundancy?
> 
> ...


the main reason is my diffusers work best at 1 bps
i use inline up co2 diffusers and if i run them at 2 bps i get misting and bubbles, not clear total diffusion
i also have two canister filters on my tank so it spreads the load across two streams of water


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

You will just need to experiment. I have never used a ph controller but IMO it's just an extra piece of equipment that is not necessary. What type of regulator, solenoid and needle valve do you have?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Jim Miller said:


> From various posts I see that bubble rates for CO2 varies from 8 or so per second to down around 1 per second.
> 
> I'm not sure how anyone would count 8 per second but I'll just assume that it's pretty much a blur by then.
> 
> ...


I have almost have that count in my set up. 5-8 bps.

I use parker solenoid that had tendency to get roasted in straight 8-10 hour use. So, I hook it up in a PH controller that turns solenoid off when it reaches my PH setting of 6.5. By having 5-8 bps, I get my desired PH in about an hour and my solenoid get a chance to cool down fast.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a 30g with a lot of surface turbulence (HOB filter). Moderately planted, med light. I'm at around 5b per 3s (not quite 2 bps). Without the surface agitation, I'd probably scale it down closer to 1bps.


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks all. I appreciate the info. I'll post in DIY when I have something to show. 

Jim


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Are you going to run DIY CO2 or is your setup pressurised? DIY CO2 can is a nightmare when trying to get stable and consistant CO2 levels.

Swan


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Pressurized for sure. I played around with DIY and pop bottles back in 2002 and didn't care for it.

jim


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok just making sure. I read you was going to post how it all goes in the DIY section, made me wonder. 

Good luck!

Swan


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Logical assumption!

Jim


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

herns said:


> I have almost have that count in my set up. 5-8 bps.
> 
> .


How do count 5 to 8 bps? I would like to know b/c I tried to count 3 bps and it's impossible, for me of course.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

barbarossa4122 said:


> How do count 5 to 8 bps?


Count all the bubbles for 30 seconds and divide.

I found the controller to be a good tool for getting a handle on CO2 with less risk to the fish. After a few months of self training I don't feel I need it anymore. On my 90g I run twin DIY reactors with twin XP3's and the count is close to 3-4 BPS on each. If I introduce new fish I have to shut down one reactor or reduce both or I'll have gassed fish within a day or two.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

fresh.salty said:


> Count all the bubbles for 30 seconds and divide.


Doesn't work. I tried using 10 seconds frame and it works until I hit 3 bps.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Then count every other bubble, divide and then multiply by 2. lol


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

fresh.salty said:


> Then count every other bubble, divide and then multiply by 2. lol


Lol, I don't think it will work. Too bad I don't have a video camera.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

you cant really count it, i just multiply the BPS by 3bps and to me it looks like am adding more than 8bps, just an estimate guess.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

happi said:


> you cant really count it, i just multiply the BPS by 3bps and to me it looks like am adding more than 8bps, just an estimate guess.


I guess. Thanks happi.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I was advised to use a metronome and I think it will work. Will find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

fill the BC with a more viscous fluid. 

or get a bubble counter designed for high bps. there's glass ones that can be flipped around to create larger bubbles which are easier to count.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks mcubed45.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

It seems like it would be easy to count up to 4 bps by eye. you gotta get a good rhythm, that's all.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

btimmer92 said:


> It seems like it would be easy to count up to 4 bps by eye. you gotta get a good rhythm, that's all.


Yeah, it looks like my wife can count up to 4. Lol, "it's not you, it's me".


----------

